# Best resorts in Europe



## Doerk (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,
Which you believe are the best resorts for snowboarding in Europe (not luxury)? Not interested much for parks but for free ride.
I have shortlisted Chamonix, Tignes, Sn Anton and Cervinia.

thanks


----------



## Lollipop (Feb 16, 2020)

Take a look at the Powderhounds.com website, they have some pretty good info.


----------



## Doerk (Dec 14, 2020)

Lollipop said:


> Take a look at the Powderhounds.com website, they have some pretty good info.


Thanks man


----------



## Jan (Sep 26, 2019)

In Austria: Ischgl, Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis or Zillertal Arena. 
Would second the powderhounds recommendation: I've greatly enjoyed a couple of small but excellent Swiss resorts based on their tips.


----------



## Caferan (Dec 2, 2020)

Switzerland! Heaven on Earth!


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Tignes is expensive and busy. Nearby is La Plagne, much more chill with amazing terrain and now connected by gondola to Les Arcs.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Doerk said:


> Hi,
> Which you believe are the best resorts for snowboarding in Europe (not luxury)? Not interested much for parks but for free ride.
> I have shortlisted Chamonix, Tignes, Sn Anton and Cervinia.
> 
> thanks


It depends what you're looking for? I've been to all 4 on your shortlist and none would be my top picks (although Chamonix is magical and everyone should make the pilgrimage at least once). I'm a holiday rider so just have to deal with the conditions whatever they may be - because of this I try to go to places that have some trees and a glacier at least nearby - all bases covered (that's Tignes and Cervinia out).

Chamonix is great but it's certainly not cheap and the buses are a pain. The 4 areas aren't huge and the place can be really busy with everything easy to get to tracked out in a couple of hours on a powder day. The Portes du Soleil nearby is a much bigger area with all the villages linked. I'd stay in Morzine or Avoriaz. Not particularly high but Avoriaz does OK. Get over to the Swiss side on a powder day as it tends to be less busy. 

Tignes? What @Kevington said. Don't get me wrong on the right day Tignes is great but in a whiteout? Yeah fuck that place. La Plange is cool, we stayed down in Montchavin - there is even some trees down there. I actually much preferred that side to the Les Arc side. Not far away you've also got Alpe d'Huez which I thought was another great area.

St Anton? It's very good (Lech too) but I personally preferred the Zillertal. Much more laid back, better value, less gnardudes snaking your lines. We stayed in Mayrhofen and got the bus up to the glacier at Hintertux on a bluebird powder day. Epic. The party in Mayrhofen is a lot of fun as well (not quite to St Anton levels but still) This was an all time trip never to be forgotten.

Cervinia? The best thing to say about Cervinia is that you can get over to Zermatt as long as its not too windy. Oh and the food is amazing. Apart from that it's pretty flat and very boring. It might be a alright on a powder day but it better snow at night because there's no trees. I didn't see any fresh snow when I was there. Did I mention its flat? If you fancy Italy try the Dolomites. Amazing. Italy doesn't always get as much snow but I got lucky this year. We stayed in Selva Val Gardena on the Sella Ronda. Some Austrian style partying, Italian food, a gigantic area, the most amazing scenery and a glacier not far away if you need it (we didn't). I also go back to Courmayeur or Cortina before I went back to Flatvinia.

Conditions make trips though and that's just down to luck when you only go once or twice in a season. I've had shit days in Chamonix and epic days in Scotland so you never can tell.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Thumbs up for Zillertal from me too. I've been there in winter and summer for the Glacier at Hintertux and its really a good area with lots of variety. Better value for lift passes and food/drink than in France. The Austrian approach to tourism is just so laid back but attentive at the same time. If you fly to Innsbruck its a short transfer too. Theres even a charming little railway that goes up and down the valley to the different resorts.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Although you cant beat a unicorn pow day at Glencoe


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Don't know how the season will go in Europe. You can forget about Austria until mid-January (until 17 Jan at least), because travelling is restricted and hotels and restaurants will be surely closed until that date. After that, who knows, imo February will still be restricted...


----------



## Jan (Sep 26, 2019)

Curious to see if / for how long resorts will remain open in Switzerland... 🤞


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

We had a great week in the Dolomites late January just before the sky fell in. I'm really hoping I'll be able to get to the alps in March, at the moment I'm not even allowed to leave the corner of the UK I'm in - unless it's for business. As everyone knows coronavirus respects people's rights to do business so business men are immune. Such a clever virus.


----------

